# cedar sauna as cigar room?



## rg.scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello again all, been a while since I've been on here.

Sounds like a strange question, but has anyone ever tried or successfully converted a wood fire sauna into a smoking room?

Reason I ask is I am looking at buying a home, and there is a red cedar sauna that I don't want in the backyard. If I could convert it into a smoking room on the other hand...

Thanks for any insight, there is a window in this sauna and it is wood fired, I am attaching a small picture of it. I live in Alaska so winter stogies can get pretty cold. It would be great to have a warm room to smoke in.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Well hello, Rob. Hope you have been lurking at least!

That sauna looks ideal for a mini man cave. You would need a way to keep some air circulating but since it is wood fired, this is probably taken care of.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rg.scott said:


> Hello again all, been a while since I've been on here.
> 
> Sounds like a strange question, but has anyone ever tried or successfully converted a wood fire sauna into a smoking room?
> 
> ...


I don't see why not a great idea!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I can give my opinion in 2 words. HELL YEAH!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

There's no problem with that idea unless you're going to smoke while you're using the sauna part, if so your cigar is going to puff up like a wet noodle. Also I noticed you emphasized the cedar part as if you were contemplating to turn it into a humidor/smoke house, therefore I would like to take a moment to remind you (and the newer people that might read this) that spanish cedar is not cedar at all. Spanish cedar is actually in the mahogany family, and its only called cedar because of the smell. :2


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Smoking cigars and a sauna, sounds like a hot boxing good time. Just kidding.

Sounds like an awesome idea and looks to be the perfect size for 1 maybe 2 people with a heater and tv. Maybe a little insulation would help in the cold weather. Of course, I have no knowledge when it comes to cold weather. The coldest it got in 2013 was 37* and everyone had their north face jackets on. 

Good luck and if you get it, post pics up after you've converted it to your smoking room with your special touch.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Do it!

And I second the post pics after conversion request.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I will agree, that would be pretty awesome. Hell, run cable out there too!

Man it sure would be cool to have a sauna though.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

That is awesome, I'm so jealous! That should work perfectly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it would all depend on how big a television set and lounge chair you can get in it. Good thing about being in AK is no need for a beer fridge


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

That looks epic, I'd spend every day in that sauna!

Incidentally, there's a cedar sauna here in MN too, it's called my local B&M......hwell:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

The only thing I would think about is ventilation. Since it is a sauna, it might be tight as a drum. I'd still be all over it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

you will need a vent and I would paint the wood
As is, it will absorb cigar smell


----------



## Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

smoke your cigars in the house, smoke your fish and your jerky meat in that building. The smell will draw bears in, then you can shoot them too. Bear sausage = happy!


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 5, 2014)

I would imagine that sauna would not have the greatest insulation. Some have already said it but you will definitely need a ventilation system. If there is not electricity to the building, then you could use a battery. However, I would look at running a wire to it. A simple high volume fan in the side of the building should work for venting it. 

Overall I think it would be a great idea, because you keep the missus happy because she doesn't have to smell the cigar smoke and you have a place to go in those cold, cold Alaska winters.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't for the life of me figure out why you don't want a wood fired sauna, those things are fantastic.

That being said, small building with a wood stove...perfect little cigar shack. Like others said maybe a smoke vent and you should be good to go.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd use it for a sauna - part Finnish, all my relatives in northern MI have them.
Whatever you do, you've got to keep the awesome racks on the front


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> There's no problem with that idea unless you're going to smoke while you're using the sauna part, if so your cigar is going to puff up like a wet noodle. . :2


Actually, that looks like a dry sauna -- no moisture added unless you pour some on hot rocks. So, how would a cigar react to high but dry heat? (I tell you the sucker would smoke hot)


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Bruck said:


> I'd use it for a sauna - part Finnish, all my relatives in northern MI have them.
> Whatever you do, you've got to keep the awesome racks on the front


Your relatives are Yoopers?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

deke said:


> Your relatives are Yoopers?


Mom's side of the family is from the Copper Country. I'm a Royal Oak native myself.
Dig the avatar - go Blue!


----------



## bmatt1221 (Jan 26, 2014)

all i can think of now is shevles made out of antlers to hold your humidors/tobacco/whatever other cool guy things you have... but that would require keeping it heated when you arent in it


----------



## rg.scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I am going tomorrow morning to see the house up close and will know more after that. If I do buy the house I will definitely be converting this sauna into a smoking room.

I was not thinking of making this into a humidor, or keeping my humidor out there, or anything like that - really what I was thinking was about winter evenings. Right now i have a propane tank with a heater screwed on the top. It keeps my feet warm, and usually if it's above 0f it will keep my hands warm...sub-zero it is somewhat inadequate for the hour I like to smoke for.

If I buy the house and make this happen I will post pics for sure. I wonder if it will be a first?!?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

If you ran electricity, or even a heavy duty cord to it you could get a good sized portable heating unit with a blower that should be plenty powerful enough to fill the room (as it looks fairly small) and keep it warmer. Check in to adding some insulation around the top, and make sure everything is sealed up nicely and it should be able to hold the heat in long enough to sit in there and enjoy some alone time..As everyone mentioned, throwing a nice leather recliner and television in there would be great. 

As for ventilation, you could look into replacing the window with the type that opens (if it doesn't - I would think it shouldn't if it was a sauna.), so you could air it out when or if you felt the need, as well as leaving it slightly open when you're in there to let fresh smoke out.


----------

